# calling computer guru's



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

ive been noticing a weird issue with my laptop.
when i browse the internet every so often it will jump to my homepage out of no where. sometimes when im scrolling through here, also i will notice the bottom loading bar blink really fast every so often as if its loading something but it blinks fast.... i thought maybe it was an issue with internet explorer but i notice it when i use firefox also.


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm going to assume its not HW related, your keyboard is sticky, etc.

Check malware first - download combofix http://majorgeeks.com/Combofix_d6402.html
it will ask you to disable your AV and will also install MS recovery (disable it after it finishes the scan) in system properties.

Make sure you have your windows cd...go to command prompt and run sfc /scannow - this will repair any system files that got corrupted, it will prompt you for your windows CD.

In command prompt run chkdsk c: /R - this will repair and relocate any files on bad sectors of the drives.

You can check if you have HW issue by booting your laptop to the BIOs and run a HW scan ...should be one of the options at the top.

Good luck


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Agreed, sounds like simply software related: malware.


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

ok thanks i will try that, its windows 7 also if it makes any type of difference.


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

oops i guess it does make a difference lol, i tried to install the program and it says its only for windows 2000,xp.


i just tried a quick scan with malwarebytes and it came up with some mywebsearch thing which i removed. i dont know if thats all it was. or how well this program works compared to others out there.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

download Avast Antivirus. Its free and it works. You need to register though. Once installed, scan your full machine for viruses.

Another tool you might want to try before is called Spybot. Its a really good "free" software that removes any malware. This should fix your issue. After its done, get Avast Antivirus
The home of Spybot-S&D!


----------



## Tracers (Apr 21, 2010)

Ive had the dang google redirecting virus for a week now and going crazy. Ive reset my modems, flushed dns, ran avast, fixcleaner,spybot, malwarebytes, ccleaner & STILL got it!!!!

making me crazy!!


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah i notice it still flashes my loading bar at the bottom... its pretty annoying =/ it hasnt redirected me in a few days though... yet....

also Tracers you could try Hitman Pro, it claims to remove the issue, i tried it and it found a tracer cookie thats about it.
http://www.surfright.nl/en/downloads


----------

